# not as good as twat waffle's but i tried haha!



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

caught 2 big'ns. got a picture of one of em i got today(top one)..the bottom i caught last week

pretty tough catchin bass on them beds!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Not that difficult, soon my son you will be able to will them off...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

me and big russ went out today i threw everything at them but they wouldnt bite for anything!i got lucky a few times but thats just bout it


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

DAMN!!!!! Nice fish man...


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Where do you fish, in Bonita Dan's head? That LSD trippin' background is the bomb!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FishinFreak (3/9/2009)*Where do you fish, in Bonita Dan's head? That LSD trippin' background is the bomb!


I thought I was havin a flash-back. Nice fish.


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

where do i fish? honestly, anywhere that has water haha!ke


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

u spelled it wrong man, it is twat waffel...dont ask me what it is cuz i dont exactly know..anyways thanks for the compliment


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great background...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

cool background in the pics


----------

